# Rdv médecin



## Leeanna (12 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai actuellement en accueil 3 enfants. Tous plus ou moins ont le nez qui coule et toussent énormément. Deux d'entre eux sont allés chez le médecin, ce dernier a prescrit des médicaments pour l'un des deux enfants et l'autre enfant n'est pas venu jeudi pour rester au chaud avec ses parents. (Ce n'est pas la même "maladie" pour les deux enfants- un a une bronchite et l'autre une trachéite) 
J'aimerais que le troisième enfant aille chez le médecin, car ça fait une bonne semaine si ce n'est plus qu'il vient à la maison en toussant, nez qui coulent, en ayant des petites cernes car sa toux l'empêche de dormir correctement...
Mais je sais pas trop comment tourner les choses pour pousser les parents à emmener leur fils chez le médecin. (Sans pour autant dévoiler le "secret médical" de mes deux autres accueillis)
Merci d'avance


----------



## Lijana (12 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
vous pouvez vous appuyer avec les derniers nouvelles : "épidémies  de bronchiolites"


----------



## Sandrine2572 (12 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Vous ne pouvez pas forcer des PE a aller chez le médecin

Vous pouvez leur dire gentillement lors des transmissions que petit loulou a encore beaucoup tousser et nez beaucoup couler aujourd'hui , ça persiste il serait peu être bon de voir un médecin
Faut pas avoir peur de leur dire


----------



## Griselda (12 Novembre 2022)

Il suffit en toute simplicité de dire aux Parents que l'état de leur enfant ne s’améliore pas, qu'il a certainement besoin d'aide que le sérum phy ne suffit pas à résoudre. Qu'à leur place j'emmènerais cet enfant chez le médecin car ses yeux cernés témoignent aussi de cette nécessité: votre enfant m'inquiète. Ce dernier pourra vérifier les oreilles et le reste.
Rappeler qu'un simple rhume peut dégénérer et faire une infection de toute la sphère ORL (yeux, nez, gorge, oreilles) et que mal soigné il en résulte des troubles de l'audition irréversible, des troubles du langage, des déformations buccales entraînant des problèmes dentaires.
Voilà pourquoi il vaut mieux aller chez le médecin "pour rien" que le contraire, ce d'autant que ni eux ni moi ne sommes médecins pour savoir si ça va passer tout seul ou non. 
Si vraiment tu ne sens pas les PE assez convaincus, tu peux leur dire qu'à minima ils devraient consulter leur pharmacien qui saura leur dire si l'état de l'enfant necessite une consultation chez le medecin car les pharmaciens sont de bons conseils aussi.
Tu peux ajouter que tu ne serais pas surprise qu'il ait un peu plus qu'un rhume car sinon au bout de 5 à 7jours il serait déjà gueri mais aussi parce qu'on est en plein épidémie.


----------



## Leeanna (13 Novembre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses. Car c'est vrai que j'ai un accueil un petit de 7 mois et que j'ai un peu peur qu'il attrape une bronchiolite. (Très mauvais souvenir de la bronchiolite de mon fils qui n'avait que quelques semaines et qui du coup avait l'asthme du nourrisson pendant quelques années... Et même si il a 4 ans maintenant il a souvent des petits coups de ventoline flixotide pour le soulager en hiver)


----------



## Griselda (13 Novembre 2022)

C'est aussi un argument mais commence toujours par mettre en avant l'interêt de leur enfant à eux. Et il est vrai que cela devrait suffir à les encourager à y aller.
Pour certains Parents, le medecin ne donnant à la fin que du Doliprane et du des gouttes dans le nez, ils peuvent avoir l'impression d'avoir perdu leur temps. mais ce n'est pas une perte de temps car ce controle est indispensable pour savoir si rien de plus grave, y compris à long terme. De plus s'il est necessaire d'avoir un peu plus que du serum phy', toi, l'AM n'as pas le droit d'en mettre sans ordonnance donc...


----------

